# res especial



## Snily

Quina d'aquestes dues frases sona mes correcte? 

-_ ...tot i que a mi no em pareix res especial_.
- ..._tot i que a mi mai m'ha parescut res especial_

Moltes gracies


----------



## Elxenc

Snily said:


> Quina d'aquestes dues frases sona més correcta?
> 
> -_ ...tot i que a mi no em pareix res especial_. (_res d'especial_)
> - ..._tot i que a mi mai _no_ m'ha parescut (paregut) res especial_ (res d'especial)
> 
> Moltes gràcies



Hola i bon vespre:

Jo a la primera frase diria: ... _tot i que a mi no em pareix res *d*'especial; i a la segona _: ... _tot i que a mi mai *no* m'ha *paregut* res *d*'especial (el participi del verb parèixer es paregut).

De totes formes aguarda altres opinions.

Salutacions
_


----------



## Elessar

Snily said:


> Quina d'aquestes dues frases sona mes correcte?
> 
> -_ ...tot i que a mi no em pareix res especial_.
> - ..._tot i que a mi mai m'ha paregut res especial_
> 
> Moltes gracies



Les 2 estan bé. També podries dir:

Encara que per a mi no té res d'especial.


----------



## innovator

Snily said:


> Quina d'aquestes dues frases sona mes correcte?
> 
> -_ ...tot i que a mi no em pareix res especial_.
> - ..._tot i que a mi mai m'ha parescut res especial_
> 
> Moltes gracies



Les teves versions són dialectals. Si et mous per la zona del País Valencià està perfecte, però sinó, jo et recomanaria la versió estàndard:

...tot i que a mi no em *sembla *res *d*'especial
...tot i que a mi mai *(no)  m'ha semblat* res *d*'especial

By the way:



Snily said:


> Quina d'aquestes dues frases sona *més correcta*?



"frase" és femení


----------



## ACQM

innovator said:


> Les teves versions són dialectals. Si et mous per la zona del País Valencià està perfecte, però sinó, jo et recomanaria la versió estàndard:
> 
> ...tot i que a mi no em *sembla *res *d*'especial
> ...tot i que a mi mai *(no)  m'ha semblat* res *d*'especial



En català no existeix l'estàndard, totes les forems de català són dialectals.


----------



## Elxenc

innovator said:


> Les teves versions són dialectals. Si et mous per la zona del País Valencià està perfecte, però sinó, jo et recomanaria la versió estàndard:
> 
> ...tot i que a mi no em *sembla *res *d*'especial
> ...tot i que a mi mai *(no)  m'ha semblat* res *d*'especial
> 
> By the way:
> 
> "frase" és femení




Hola i bon dia:

Jo i molts valencians trobe que seguim utilitzant el verb _semblar_ amb _normalitat,_ amb menys freqüència que _parèixer_, però si que l'usem. A voltes fins i tot ocupa camps semàntics del verb *trobar*  en frases que darrerament sent poc o gens: _Trobe que deuries d'haver tocat abans de venir_= _Em sembla que que deuries d'haver... Be! Açò ja en són figues d'un altra paner.
_
L'única diferència que podrem trobar als diferents dialectes es l´ús o no de la preposició *de* davant d'especial. A l'"estàndard" oriental també no l'he sentida més d'una volta.

Salutacions


----------



## ernest_

Tornant a la pregunta original, les dues frases són correctes però tenen un significat lleugerament diferent.

La primera expressa una opinió que tens en aquest moment. La segona, a més a més, implica que aquesta opinió l'has tingut sempre, o des de fa molt temps.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> En català no existeix l'estàndard, totes les forems de català són dialectals.



Exactament, de fet això que s'anomena "estandard" està fet moltes voltes en base a dir que certes formes _dialectals _s'han de considerar generals o ser considerades com a estandard correcte.


----------

